# Nice ebay find. Motorola team bike



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Jump on it!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Merckx-MOTOROLA...10667288483?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item19c448cfa3


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Pic added so I can*

view it and desire it long after auction ended.

Wow, 55.5 seat tube and 58 top tube. Worth every penny, but frame dimensions too laid out for me.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Very odd looking geometry. That STA looks like it might be 71 or 72 degrees.


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes! You can find great buys on EBAY! But, you need to be very careful when you are shopping!!! However, I got extremely lucky when I won a bid on a 2008 Felt F1 Team Issue. The place on the Seat Tube said 46 of 100! Only parts that needed replacement were the cables, housings and the chain!


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Bertrand said:


> Very odd looking geometry. That STA looks like it might be 71 or 72 degrees.


Dag Otto Lauritzen must of had really long femors. Someone that fits well on this bike might be destend for Tour.....


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Googled some images of Dag on his bike and I believe this guy's story. Great bike, great price, great goodness that's one long top tube.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and it could be*

a classics bike
TSK tubing and a bit more laid back, Green Vittorias and ready for the cobbles


----------

